# Remote vs. Tiller Kicker



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Ordering a new ranger 621, been reading up on remote vs tiller kicker. Going to be mostly using kicker for walleye and muskie on big water (erie, st clair). Going to have an ulterra w/ipilot link. 

Seems awful nice to trim, start, engage gear etc from the helm but I've never owned a kicker before so I'm trying to make best guess possible so I'm hopefully happy with my choice which is why I need opinions from those of you with experience on this matter. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I have to go to the back of my boat to start my Kicker regardless, since I normally have to use the high idle on my Pro Kicker. I prefer the tiller kicker myself, I've used an extension with my kicker to vertical jig on strong wind days.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

If you are mostly trolling get the remote, tiller kickers are great if you are going to back troll or follow tight structure. I've had 3 tillers and a remote, I'd never go back to a tiller.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

GuppyII said:


> If you are mostly trolling get the remote, tiller kickers are great if you are going to back troll or follow tight structure. I've had 3 tillers and a remote, I'd never go back to a tiller.


I guess this is where my inexperience with those tactics comes into play. I don't know a ton about back trolling or what it's used for. It seems that for structure (reefs etc?) I could just use the ulterra to follow it if the remote tiller won't do? Obviously unless wind etc make that difficult with the bow mount.

I can see that for the fishing I currently do a remote would be great but trying to plan for all cases as I will certainly be expanding my locations, techniques etc to make use of the new expensive boat lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you get the remote you can control from the helm for starting but when fighting a fish it is a pain to run to the helm to drop speed, but nicer when starting and shutting down. With a tiller you can reach down and kick out of gear if needed when fighting a fish but you have to start from the back. 

No matter what on you decide on get a panther steering system so you can steer the boat from any spot, put a remote at the helm and one at the stern. Also look at a pro troll or iTroll for throttle control. They both will work on a tiller or remote motor. 

Sorry but the price keeps going up lol.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Was definitely going to get a Trecision throttle control.

Makes sense about throttle adjustment while fighting a fish, I usually try to not fish big water alone so maybe that's not as much of a concern, one fight fish one adjust throttle then go back and assist with board, netting, etc. I'm sure I will troll alone but some great advice I got when designing my custom duck/bowfishing boat was to design the boat for what you do 90% of the time

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I put a tiller on mine, I steer with the terrova if I need the kicker. In 3 years I have used it 2 times to troll with. Put good batteries in for the trolling motor and you won't use the kicker for eyes, Muskie maybe. I like the thinking of 2 in the boat but what happens when you have 4 fish hit at the same time lol. Last year I had 8 boards out and all 8 going at the same time, 4 of us in the boat and we landed 7 of the 8. Days like that you will love the Ulterra.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

FYI the net man cost us the 8th fish, I still hang my head in shame on that one


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

It's just one more thing to break, I like to keep things simple! I have a Panther connector bar (20$) I use if I want to connect the 2 motors. I tighten the steering on my tiller and use my I-Pilot to steer. When I go to pick up I don't need to anything but shut the motor off and trim it. I've been on quite a few boats where they leave the motors hooked up while running, with remote steering and the bounce all over heck. The only time I connect the motors is when Salmon fishing and I'm generally not running and gunning.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks for the info guys, lots to think about.

What about using the troll master near the remote kicker...best of both worlds? Adjust throttle from stern or helm, steer from helm or leave straight and steer with ipilot. Sounds good in theory....I'm sure it's the most expensive option but is it potentially the best compromise?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

That's why I went with the tiller, I can lock it straight and steer with the auto pilot or with the main for slower turns. I also like to set the speed on the kicker just slower than I want to troll and use the electric for final speed adjustment, that way the boat us still being pulled for better boat control.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

hommer23 said:


> That's why I went with the tiller, I can lock it straight and steer with the auto pilot or with the main for slower turns. I also like to set the speed on the kicker just slower than I want to troll and use the electric for final speed adjustment, that way the boat us still being pulled for better boat control.


This may be a dumb question but couldn't the same be accomplished with remote controls? I know the steering wouldn't lock straight but it seems like it would stay pretty straight. Maybe my inexperience with kickers is coming into play here

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

You are correct in your thinking. You can do the same with a tiller as the remote, as far as boat control, you can also lock it straight. The only thing that differs is kicking it out of gear from the back of the boat.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotcha, that helps a lot. Know this is very basic but I've never had my hand on one so I appreciate the info everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you want to try it out on a mini 621 you can jump in sometime. I have a boat full for this weekend but being retired has its perks for going during the week.


----------



## hunterjoe (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got a tiller with Trollmaster 2 at the console and a tie bar. This way I have a solution for every scenario. I can use it as a tiller. Use it the same as a remote from the console (just can't shift) or lock it forward and use the Terrova. That's my suggestion, but I fish multiple different ways (walleye, musky, salmon) so this versatility works best for my needs. If I fished walleye mainly, I'd just get tiller. If I fished the big lake primarily, I'd get a remote.


----------



## mikecatt13 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I decided on remote. Can do all from the helm, or set I straight at low rpm and make up speed and direction with the Ulterra. If I find that I don't use Ulterra for speed control I'm going to add troll master or I troll so I can back down tiller rpm from the transom. Basically the same versatility as your setup except I don't have the option of pure tiller operation although I think I'll be happy with it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

